# jemand mit erfahrung auf Samsung LE37C650/LE40C650+ PC ?



## wiley (19. Juli 2010)

Moinsen.

Wollte mal anfragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Kisten im Verbund mit einem PC und XBOX360 hat (Spiele Technisch).Wie schauts mit Input Lag aus?

Falls jemand ne gute Alternative hat wäre es auch toll.Features sollten dem des Samsung ähnlich sein.Preis 500€-700€.LCD/LED/Plasma,bin für alles offen.

Bei diesen Summen möchte ich einen Fehlkauf tunlichst vermeiden.

Vielen Dank im voraus und sonnigen gruß aus der Nordsee


----------



## FatBoo (19. Juli 2010)

C650 Inputlag: 95ms oder 45ms im Game-Modus. Achtung: Im Game-Modus kann man KEINE eigenen Einstellungen machen, sondern muss mit dem Bildeinstellung leben, die Samsung für Spiele für gut befunden hat.


----------



## wiley (19. Juli 2010)

UI ui ui. 

Das ist ja ganz schön derbe.Sehr schade,gefiel mir eigentlich ganz gut.Hat vielleicht jemand gute Erfahrungen mit anderen Geräten ?

Wollte Freitag mal durch die Fachläden tigern und würde dem Personal gerne mal ein paar Modelle nennen.

MM&Co haben sicherlich keine besonders guten Beratungen


----------



## wiley (20. Juli 2010)

Ein kleiner Anstands-Bump


----------



## DragonTEC (14. August 2010)

Für was hast du dich denn nun entschieden? Ich steh nämlcih grade vor der gleichen entschiedung und frag mich, obs der C650er werden soll..

Das mit dem gaming modus sollte nicht das problem sein.. beim gaming modus werden vorallem das upscaling und andere funktionen abgestellt, die du aber bei den HD inhalten von XBOX und co eh nicht brauchst..

Was mich mal eher interessieren würde ist, wie der mit SD Programmen, sprich normalem Fernsehprogramm, klar kommt..


----------



## FatBoo (15. August 2010)

DragonTEC schrieb:


> Für was hast du dich denn nun entschieden? Ich steh nämlcih grade vor der gleichen entschiedung und frag mich, obs der C650er werden soll..



Ziehe mal den C530 noch in Betracht. 14ms Inputlag! 



> Das mit dem gaming modus sollte nicht das problem sein.. beim gaming modus werden vorallem das upscaling und andere funktionen abgestellt, die du aber bei den HD inhalten von XBOX und co eh nicht brauchst..



Natürlich braucht man die Scaler im Spiele-Betrieb, weil längst nicht alle Spiele in der nativen Auflösung (1920x1080) dargestellt werden, sondern mit ~720 Zeilen. -> Der TV muss das Bild hochrechnen.
Ausschlaggebend sind deine Bildeinstellungen. An den Scalern kann man ohnehin nichts einstellen und die Bild(verschlimm)besserer hat man ohnehin entweder komplett deaktiviert oder auf einem niedrigen Niveau.



> Was mich mal eher interessieren würde ist, wie der mit SD Programmen, sprich normalem Fernsehprogramm, klar kommt..



SD-Programme sind auf einem TV mit doch recht "kleiner" Diagonale noch recht ansehnlich. Die aktuellen Samsungs haben ordentliche Scaler an Bord.


----------



## XeloGTX (4. September 2010)

Ich habe den LE37C650 mit einem Receiver von Sky und meinem PC verbunden. Beide Quellen geben mir ein verdammt gutes Bild, aufjedenfall nicht schlechter als mit meinem TFT (eher besser wegen 100Hz, 24p usw.).

Selbst im PC-Modus kann man mit entsprechender Grakiktreibereinstellung 100hz und 24p nutzen wenn man filme schauen möchte und das Ergebnis ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Spiele über diesen TV sehen dank 4ms Panel auch nicht verschmiert aus, selbst schnelle bewegungen bei egoshootern machen dem TV nichts aus ... ich nutze ihn seit dem teilweise in Verbindung mit meinem PC und einem Gamepad  als "Konsolenersatz". 

Aufpassen muss man nur bei der Wahl des HDMI-Kabels, ich hatte 2 Standardkabel von Billigfirmen die mir das signal vom PC nicht richtig auf den TV brachten. Habe dann 2 nachgekauft, von HAMA und VIVANCO. Waren zwar um einiges teurer (ca 20€ pro kabel 1,5m) aber dafür sieht das Bild auch richtig gut aus.


----------



## FatBoo (6. September 2010)

XeloGTX schrieb:


> Ich habe den LE37C650 mit einem Receiver von Sky und meinem PC verbunden. Beide Quellen geben mir ein verdammt gutes Bild, aufjedenfall nicht schlechter als mit meinem TFT *(eher besser wegen 100Hz, 24p usw.).
> *
> Selbst im PC-Modus kann man mit entsprechender Grakiktreibereinstellung 100hz und 24p nutzen wenn man filme schauen möchte und das Ergebnis ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Spiele über diesen TV sehen dank 4ms Panel auch nicht verschmiert aus, selbst schnelle bewegungen bei egoshootern machen dem TV nichts aus ... ich nutze ihn seit dem teilweise in Verbindung mit meinem PC und einem Gamepad  als "Konsolenersatz".
> 
> Aufpassen muss man nur bei der Wahl des HDMI-Kabels, ich hatte 2 Standardkabel von Billigfirmen die mir das signal vom PC nicht richtig auf den TV brachten. Habe dann 2 nachgekauft, von HAMA und VIVANCO. Waren zwar um einiges teurer (ca 20€ pro kabel 1,5m) aber dafür sieht das Bild auch richtig gut aus.



OMG


----------



## p00nage (6. September 2010)

und Kabel sollen eig auch keine Unterschiede machen auf 1,5m erst bei sehr großen Längen wie bei Lautsprecherkabeln auch  ist mehr ne Glaubenssache. Wegen Tv bin ich auch auf der suche ua ist der c650 und c530 in meiner auswahl, siehe meinen Thread


----------



## DragonTEC (7. September 2010)

also, ich hab mir den LE40C650 jetzt geholt und vergangenes wochenende ausgiebig mit PS3 gezockt.. auf dem normalen Modus nerven die 100ms input lag schon deutlich, aber mit gaming modus bzw. pc-modus (HDMI Quelle in 'PC' umbenennen) geht das ganze super.. sowohl rennspiele wie motorstorm oder midnightclub LA, als auch adventure wie assassins creed oder uncharted sind ohne probleme spielbar.. wie gut dies bei shootern funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.. ich hab bei uncharted zwar probleme mit dem zielen, aber das liegt nicht am Fernseher, sondern einfach daran das shooter mit nem game pad ne verdammt blöde idee sind.. dafür brauch man halt ne maus..

Außerdem ist es nicht ganz richtig, das man im spielemodus ganz auf die Samsung einstellungen angewiesen ist.. man kann ganz normal weiterhin dinge wie helligkeit, kontrast, schwarzwerte etc. einstellen.. nur für erweiterte sachen wie Resolution+, farbraumeinstellungen und ähnliches geht das dann nicht.. die einstellungen habe ich aber auch im fernsehmodus kaum verändert und wenn, dann allenfalls um noch mehr qualität aus SD sendern zu kitzeln.. das PS3 Bild ist auch so absolut top.. höchstens wenn man 1,5m vor dem 40'' sitzt, vermisst man ein bisschen das antialising..

also von mir klare kaufempfehlung, mein gerät geht definitiv nicht zurück wegen nichtgefallen / input lag..

P.S. wen das mit dem input läg trotz spielemodus stört, kann seine konsole auch einfach per VGA anschließen.. hab gehört das würde den input lag auf quasi 0 reduzieren.. kann ich aber erst am wochenende bestätigen, wenn ich einen VGA adapter habe..


----------

